# Welchen DynDns-Client unter Suse 9.0



## Hannibal (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo

Ich hatte schon das Thema, zum ddclienten, doch da ist nichts bei rausgekommen, nun habe ich noch etliche andere versionen versucht.

Wie:

dyndnsphp
rundns

doch nichts geht. Ich weiss nicht ob das ist weil ich Suse 9.0 habe, aber keines der FAQs funktioniert.

Also egal was für ein Client Programm, PHP, Perl, C oder Java, wenn mir jemand sagen kann wie ich dieses unter Suse 9.0 zum laufen bekommen, ich installiere dieses.

Ich habe keine Vorgabe wie es laufen muss, es soll einfach die IP erneuern wenn sie wechselt.

Bitte. Mir muss doch jemand helfen können, ich habe wirklich stundenlang gegoogelt und rumversucht. Aber ich finde immer wieder Foren in denen ich lesen kann, dass es bei x usern bei Suse 9.0 nicht geht.

Ich weiss echt nicht weiter.

Gruss


----------



## Ben Ben (25. Juni 2004)

ja was geht denn bei den Clients nicht?
Also ich hab mir einfach ein PHP-Scritp geschrieben, dass von einer Website die IP ausliest, diese dann mit dem Cache vergleicht und wenn nicht gecached, updated.
Ist allerdings nur für die Domains von dyndns.


----------



## Hannibal (25. Juni 2004)

Genau sowas wäre ausreichend für mich. Ich habe einen namen.dynds.org

Das ganze muss einfach automatisch ein paarmal gemacht werden und nicht nur wenn der Server neu gestartet wird, dass ist wichtig.

Könntest du mir erklären wie ich so ein Script zum laufen bekomme?


----------



## Ben Ben (25. Juni 2004)

Schreib mir mal ne PM mit deiner eMail,
dann schicke ich dir mein Script zu und wie du 
es konfigurierst und einen Eintrag in die Crontab
schreibst.


----------



## fraenky (26. Juni 2004)

Danke erstmal für das Script.
Irgendwie habe ich dennoch Probleme das zum laufen zu bekommen.

Config-File

username=username;
password=pw;

hostname=name.dyndns.org;

ist das so korrekt oder muss das hinter dem = und vor dem ; in " " ?

------------------------------------------
Hatte zuerst folgende Fehlermeldung:
Parse error in ddns_update.php on line 5
habe vor Deinen Copyrigt // davorgestellt, somit war der Parseerror weg.

Ohne " " in der Config bekomme ich No need to update IP aber dyndns hat nicht geupdatet !
Ein anpingen ergibt die falsche IP.
Mit " " in der Config bekomme ich No Configfile!
Habe SUSE 9.1 

Kannst Du mir da weiterhelfen ?

THX


----------



## Hannibal (27. Juni 2004)

So ich hab mich nun etwas schlau gemacht und nocheinmal die rundns Installation durchgeführt.

Nun habe ich das ganze "Setup" nochmal gemacht, aber bin einfach nicht sicher ob das überhaupt läuft 

Ich bin gerade erst fertig und es wurde noch keine IP geupdatet, aber auch nichts ins Log geschrieben, ist absolut komisch.

Mein cronjob sieht so aus:

5 * * * * /rundns /rundns/config/rundns.conf > /dev/null

Aber ich denke das ganze läuft nicht.


----------



## Hannibal (27. Juni 2004)

Nachtrag:

Habe nun mit dem Mail welches mir "Ben Ben" netterweise geschrieben hat, einen neuen Anlauf gemacht.

Also wie oben schon erwähnt, gibt es erst einen Parse error weil der Kommentar nicht Kommentar ist, nicht so schlimm.

Ich habe im Log "Succesfully Updatet", aber geupdatet wurde nichts. Ich versuche aber erst 15min 

Gebe nicht auf. Ist ja erst 0400


----------



## Hannibal (27. Juni 2004)

Also das Script funktioniert nicht. Die Antwort ist immer BadAgent welche in mein Log geschrieben wird, geht leider nicht. Klar steht darunter Ip Succesfully, aber das ist nur weil der Code Teil die dyndns Page auch wirklich aufruft.

Ich habe leider noch nicht rausgefunden was an der Syntax nicht stimmt.

Ich habe sogar versucht, den Aufruf direkt in das PHP File zu schreiben, also userw:server:dannaccount usw. wie auf dyndns.org beschrieben, doch die Antwort ist auch Badagent, denn wenn ich die URL im Netscape normal aufrufe, dann wird mir Success angezeigt.

Also Lieber Ben Ben wäre Super wenn du den Code nochmal angucken könntest.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Ben Ben (27. Juni 2004)

och nö 

ja gut auf so sachen hab ich das Prog halt nie getrimmt, sich um die Rückgaben von DynDNS zu kümmern, da ich damit keine Probleme
hatte...wurde ja urpsrügnlich nciht für die Allgemeinheit gemacht....
Nur hab ich das auf 3 Kisten getestet und da trat dieses badAgent nie auf :-\

Aber ich kann gerne nochmal schauen...


----------



## Hannibal (27. Juni 2004)

Passiert auf deinen Kisten nicht?

Leider wird bei mir wirklich nicht geupdatet, aber ausgeführt wird es, weil das Loggen funktioniert richtig.

PHP Coden kann ich langsam etwas, darum hab ich mir den Code mal angeschaut und halt mal die Variablen weg gemacht und meine Daten direkt in den String geschrieben, aber geht nicht.

Hmm weiss nicht wieso es bei uns beiden nicht geht.

Schade


----------



## fraenky (27. Juni 2004)

Ich habe mir auch den Code genau angeschaut und finde einfach keine Lösung.
Es ist wirklich enorm schwer etwas funktionierends für SUSE 9.x zu finden.
3 Varianten die ich schon probiert habe, aber keines läuft.

Hab keinen keinen Bock meinen Windoofsrechner zusätzlich 24 Std laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Sway (27. Juni 2004)

Ich glaube *NICHT* das es an Suse liegt. Ich kenne 2 Leute die unter Suse 9.0 den ddclient laufen haben und das sind nicht die hellsten Köpfe


----------



## Ben Ben (27. Juni 2004)

wundert mich auch seh.

Zu dem Post wegen der Configfile (den hab ich bis eben gar nicht gesehen), ohne "" da er nur nach dem = zwischen den Werten schaut.
Naja so wie ich die Daten von DynDNS gesehen habe muss die URL nur so aufgebaut werden wie ich sie hatte.
Also wie gesgat, ich habs zwar unter RH Systemen probiert und jetzt zum Test hier mal auf der Windowskiste, und ohne Probleme... :-\


----------



## Hannibal (27. Juni 2004)

Ja ich sage ja nicht, es sei an Suse, aber ddclient ging bei mir nur beim booten, es ging schon aber nicht alle 5 Minuten oder so.

Und das PHP File wird ja ausgeführt aber ins Log wird wie gesagt Bad Agent geschrieben und die IP nicht geupdatet.

Ich hätte ja wirklich keine grossen Anforderungen, meine IP muss "nur" geupdatet werden, sonst nichts. 

Sollte ich nochmal ddclient versuchen und da mit Cronjob oder hat einer ne Idee?


----------



## Sway (27. Juni 2004)

Sorry, aber ich glaube das deine Probleme hausgemacht sind. Poste deine ddclient.conf einfach mal. Vielleicht hat jemand ne Idee was du falsch eingestellt haben könntest. Wie gesagt, der ddclient ist echt gut. 

Ich hab ihn zwar nicht mehr laufen, da mein neuer Router einen dyndns abgleich drin hat, aber bis vor ein paar wochen lief es ohne Probleme.


----------



## Hannibal (27. Juni 2004)

Ja, ich habe ja nun das PHP Script drauf, aber weil dies nicht geht, werde ich jetz nochmal den ddclient installieren, ich hoffe ich bekomme es nun hin.


----------



## Sway (27. Juni 2004)

Denke dran, manchmal sind es so kleine dinge wie "zu wenig Rechte gesetzt" oder ähnliches... und schon funktionieren die Scripte nicht mehr


----------



## Hannibal (27. Juni 2004)

Ja danke für den Tipp. Bis jetzt war das Problem einfach, dass nur beim Booten geupdatet wurde, sonst nicht.


----------



## fraenky (27. Juni 2004)

So hab mir jetzt auch den ddclient installiert, gibt ja ein RPM 
Klappt prima, die Config ist zwar ein bisschen chaotisch aber nach ein bisschen suchen findet man auch die wichtigen Dinge und dann noch schnell nen Cron und schon klappts.


----------



## Hannibal (27. Juni 2004)

nen Cron? also muss man ein Cron machen?

Kannst du mir bitte bitte sagen was da drin stehen muss? Ich dachte das laufe als Demon. Das habe ich nicht als Demon geschafft.

Ich habs jetz wider installiert und kämpfe gerade mit der Config, aber ein Cron fehlt mir.


----------



## fraenky (28. Juni 2004)

INSTALLATION:

  cp ddclient /usr/sbin/
  cp sample-etc_ddclient.conf /etc/ddclient.conf
  vi /etc/ddclient.conf
  -- and change hostnames, logins, and passwords appropriately

  ## For those using Redhat style rc files and using daemon-mode:
  cp sample-etc_rc.d_init.d_ddclient /etc/rc.d/init.d/ddclient
  ## enable automatic startup when booting
  /sbin/chkconfig --add ddclient
  ## start the first time by hand
  /etc/rc.d/init.d/ddclient start

  ## If you are not using daemon-mode, configure .cron and dhcp or ppp
  ## as described below.

Also der Cron gibt mir leider fehlermeldungen. Ich habe den verdacht das die Rechte falsch gesetzt sind, habs extra per RPM installiert, muss mir das morgen nochmal anschaun.
Hab jetzt zig mal meinen router gestoppt und eine neue IP bekommen, wird innerhalb von 1 Minute bei dyndns geupdatet...


----------



## Hannibal (28. Juni 2004)

So Danke nochmal für die PN. Habe es so gemacht und es geht, bei mir geht das mit dem Cron denke ich, denn es wird geupdatet 

Ich habe es aber ohne dieses rpm installiert, weil mir ja hier schon vorher geraten wurde das sein zu lassen.

Also Gute Nacht und Danke, habe hier wiedermal super Hilfe gefunden.


----------



## fraenky (28. Juni 2004)

Warum kein RPM benutzen ? Ist doch so einfacher das Teil zu deinstallieren.
Vielleicht kann mich da mal jemand aufklären.

Bei mir macht er auch ohne Cron einen Update. Sobald die IP wechselt wird sie geupdated.

Schau mal in Deinem Verzeichnis /var/spool/mail nach ob da Fehlermeldungen stehen bezl. des Crons.


----------



## Hannibal (28. Juni 2004)

Also es wird geupdatet wenn die IP wechselt? Automatisch?

Bei mir hat der "PC" immer die selbe IP aber die des DSL Routers ändert, daher würde ja mein Rechner das nicht merken. Ging jedenfalls nicht.

Ich hatte es von Hand installiert, weil es mir im ersten Thema geraten wurde.

Wie müsste ich da nachschauen?


----------



## fraenky (1. Juli 2004)

Update erfolgt automatisch wenn das Proggi läuft.
Sobald ich reboote ist das proggi aus und somit passiert kein Update. Also starte ich es wieder und schon gehts wieder.
Nervig aber der Cron läuft nicht. Hab noch keine Zeit gehabt die Rechte zu ändern.
Muss ja da alle dateinen auf User setzen da alles nun auf root läuft....der cron wiederum auf user laufen würde. Möchte mich ja nicht als root einloggen und das sys als root 24/7 laufen lassen.

Ich hatte es mit Yast (RPM) installiert, da kann ich es wenigstens sauber deinstallen falls ich doch mal was besseres finde.


----------

